

Prisoners update Facebook statuses from Jail in India - idkgld
http://ibnlive.in.com/news/jailed-murder-accused-update-facebook-kerala-home-minister-under-fire/437494-62-126.html

======
idkgld
Politicians can do any violence and wander around the country without being
accused, and if they are arrested or put into jail, they can live in a way
however they like ie, use phones,use internet,smoke weeds etc.

In the same country a person has been acquitted of stealing Rs 57 after 29
years.

